# Big bear



## Bigbear (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. I have a 2004 Big Bear 400 2x4. I'm going to start doing more stuff to it. My next thing to do on it is put a snorkel. I don't know how. Can someone post pics of easy step to do it or give me instructions? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/86-snorkeling-jetting/2890-big-bear-snorks.html

^^^^^


----------

